# FS South American Earth Eater-2 x Guianacara Owroewefi



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

FS 2 Guianacara Owroewefi, I believe they are Male and Female.










The male is bigger and with big round head 3.5" and female is around 2.5". Very healthy, I keep them with my Geophagus, very peaceful fish. 
Asking $18 or OBO. Pick up in Burnaby-near J&L.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Received pm, pending sale.


----------

